# New to smoking



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi all, I'm Trist from Hull East Yorkshire. I'm waiting on the delivery of my first smoker wanted one for a while, the wife is getting one for my bday hopefully get to try it out before then if not its only 2 weeks away.

Any hints tips and advise you can give me would be fantastic, I will be posting as many pictures of my trials and tribulations.

Thanks in advance


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Trist, what smoker are you getting ???

Welcome to the group

Dave


----------



## mike w (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome! What would you like to make first?


----------



## smokewood (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome to the group, what smoker are you getting, and do you have a preference of hot or cold smoking?


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 7, 2015)

Cheers guys. looking through the smokin websites I'm over awed by what I can make, but a fattie has taken my fancy. This is the smoker I'm getting, it's a basic model but I plan on putting a new roof on our unused garage and incorperating a chimney so i can have a smoker in there













download.jpg



__ tristhullsmoker
__ Mar 7, 2015


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Trist.

It is great to see you here. We are a growing band of smoking enthusiasts in the UK and we can help support you with whatever you are hoping to smoke. You will see a lot of posts from the US folks on here and a lot of the things they talk about seem strange, however almost everything that is available in the USA is available here (or has an equivalent). Whether you are hoping to hot smoke, cold smoke or cure then post your thoughts and we will share our experiences with you. The US guys are a font of knowledge too though they do talk funny sometimes - y'all

Cheers

Wade


----------



## smokewood (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Trist,  

What make of smoker is it?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Trist and welcome to the "family".  As I said in my PM, if I don't know the answer I'll find someone who does.  This bunch of jokers in our Group really do know their stuff.  Wide range of knowledge.  Not much we can't help with.  Of course my advice is always the one you should follow; because I'm never wrong.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Seriously.  Welcome and we are more than happy to help in any way we can.  Don't struggle along, ASK.  The only dumb question is the one you don't ask.  We all had to learn.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 8, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Hi Trist,
> 
> What make of smoker is it?


Not sure on the make mate to be honest, and after looking at it it may not be the best or even anywhere near, but it's an entry level and hopefully I will get to bigger and better things.


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 8, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi Trist and welcome to the "family".  As I said in my PM, if I don't know the answer I'll find someone who does.  This bunch of jokers in our Group really do know their stuff.  Wide range of knowledge.  Not much we can't help with.  Of course my advice is always the one you should follow; because I'm never wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny, as I said I have not got it yet should be here this week. I am writing little things down in a book little tips but nothing helps more than practice and tapping in to guys like yourself with experience.


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 8, 2015)

First of many dumb questions, but where do you get your meat from?


----------



## wade (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Trist

It depends on what you are cooking. Generally is is a good idea to get to know your local butcher. Tell him/her what you are wanting it for and watch their reaction. If thel look blankly back at you walk out and find a different butcher...

On a more helpful note - educating your local butcher is by far the best way however some things you can buy from the local supermarket. Here is a summary based upon my experiences to date

Pork shoulder (for pulled pork) - Supermarket is often OK

Ribs - butcher and ask for the meat to be left on. The supermarket ribs tend to be shaved clean

Brisket - butcher. If you find it in the supermarket it will be rolled as a joint with lots of hidden fat.

Chicken - Supermarket is fine. The larger ones are better than the smaller ones

Salmon - Supermarket. When it is on special offer you would struggle to buy it for less direct from Billinsgate.

I sometimes buy pork loin from the supermarket too but I usually just buy a whole loin from the butcher and it works out about the same.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi.  Wade is RIGHT ON!  I would only add: take some good smoked food back to your butcher.  YEAH I know you are paying him for it and then giving it back to him BUT you will be surprised at the quality meat you will receive and the price you will pay for it.

Well done on the book!  Also when you start smoking write down EVERYTHING!  Meat used, wood used, outside temp, temp used to cook, rubs, sauces, inject, brine used, cure used, etc, EVERYTHING you can think of.  Then you can recreate that product or tweak it if not quite right for you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 9, 2015)

Wade said:


> Hi Trist
> 
> It depends on what you are cooking. Generally is is a good idea to get to know your local butcher. Tell him/her what you are wanting it for and watch their reaction. If thel look blankly back at you walk out and find a different butcher...
> 
> ...


Thanks Wade, I have a few butchers that I frequent when I am after something good but the majority comes from supermarket will have a word with my butcher


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 9, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi.  Wade is RIGHT ON!  I would only add: take some good smoked food back to your butcher.  YEAH I know you are paying him for it and then giving it back to him BUT you will be surprised at the quality meat you will receive and the price you will pay for it.
> 
> Well done on the book!  Also when you start smoking write down EVERYTHING!  Meat used, wood used, outside temp, temp used to cook, rubs, sauces, inject, brine used, cure used, etc, EVERYTHING you can think of.  Then you can recreate that product or tweak it if not quite right for you.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


It's my recipe book with things I have made/created over the years now with a smokin section hopefully to pass down to my daughter. All day at work I have smokin on my mind!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Trist, welcome to the "Family". All the info and help you need is right here at the end of your finger tips.

Smokin Monkey


----------

